# 0.1 club



## Oddsocks (Apr 6, 2014)

After playing some very solid golfnover the past month, I'm please to register my participation in the +0.1  club.

88 blows were not what I was hoping for, but conditions were quote tough........ 

.... Didn't stop someone lodging a net 66!

Who else entered the club today,


----------



## Lump (Apr 6, 2014)

Yesterday and today, We'll see if I can hit buffer as the course was playing long and stuff.
Hit the ball well both days but struggled on the greens saturday, changed putter for today and made 2 x 2's but didn't get the rub of the fairways or greens.


----------



## Junior (Apr 6, 2014)

Yip....played solid but 4 shocking (shot) holes saw me finish on 30pts.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 6, 2014)

Count me in. Was hoping to make my H4H challengers eat dirt, but not to be. Smoke me a kipper, and add point one for me.


----------



## Crow (Apr 6, 2014)

Put me down for membership, first medal of the year, shanked two consecutive irons OB going up the first and registered a 10, over half my shots gone on the first hole!

Out in 51 and I was looking at trying to keep it below 100 but a better inward score of 41 gave me some encouragement for next week.


----------



## Davey247 (Apr 6, 2014)

i still have to wait another 3 weeks before a hcp qualifying comp.  Itching to get out competitively.


----------



## granters (Apr 6, 2014)

Got one last week in my first medal of the season. 81 nett 76. Was a bit rusty and greens are still poor after the rain. Plenty more to come though! Hardest thing for me was getting into competition mode again after a winter of social golf


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2014)

Shot 80 nett 73 in a gale , (3club wind at times)  .. without even knowing the other scores i have fair idea CSS will be 72 ... 

so let me in the club  OS


----------



## Scazza (Apr 6, 2014)

I would like to include my application to the +0.1 Club below:

Yesterday's Medal was a mixture of a horror show and some very decent golf. A treble bogey on the very first hole really didn't get me off to my best start, using up 3 of my 7 shots was far from ideal. I don't know why I had such a vast range of drives off the tee, there was wayward and then straight down the middle! Birdied 2 of the 3 par 5's on the course yet had two treble bogeys. Shot a 84 for a Nett 77. 

Very poor and I felt like I didn't know what swing I was putting on each time I addressed the ball, felt very out of sync


----------



## scottbrown (Apr 6, 2014)

I am in. 
Gross 79- net 74. Missed buffer by 1. 2x3 putts on par 5s where I had knocked in on in 2 cost me dearly today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2014)

33 points yesterday. Reasonable return but another 0.1 back (11.6 now\0


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 6, 2014)

I need to claim honary membership ditched the medal midweek after a fairly lean spell getting out and the course still very wet. Did have a bounce game and can match OS 88 hacks.  some serious range work needed before next weekend.


----------



## ADB (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep, 1st medal - gross 82 which was a mixture of the good, bad and ugly...but up 0.1. came 3rd in division so some pro shop credits which soften the blow of handicap going up to 12.


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 6, 2014)

Playing only my second qualifying round in over 20 years yesterday (the first was on Thursday!) I registered a gross 86, net 74. The CSS was 71. I did have two triple bogey 7's, and don't understand the convoluted handicapping system too well, but suspect I am in the club. Up to 12.1.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 6, 2014)

Nope, sorry, I am in the -0.6 club this weekend!

:whoo:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Sign me up. Played yesterday, looking forward to it all week. Went for 'A' drink after work on Friday. Got home 10 pints later and was absolutely useless yesterday. 

Lesson learned for the season ahead. :cheers:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 6, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope, sorry, I am in the -0.6 club this weekend!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well played FD!!! Congratumalations!


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 6, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope, sorry, I am in the -0.6 club this weekend!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You looking for a poke with the wrong end of a 5 iron ??

:angry:

Ps: well done ...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope, sorry, I am in the -0.6 club this weekend!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Awesome Karen. Lowest yet?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 6, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Awesome Karen. Lowest yet?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.... Dare I say it, striking distance of cat 1 now!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope, sorry, I am in the -0.6 club this weekend!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

wow jealous.com , well done you :clap: , oh to have a 5.anything in the handicap ... 

nearly there girl....................................


----------



## chris661 (Apr 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Shot 80 nett 73 in a gale , (3club wind at times)  .. without even knowing the other scores i have fair idea CSS will be 72 ... 

so let me in the club  OS
		
Click to expand...

Would that not be buffer?


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Would that not be buffer? 

Click to expand...

Sorry mate  typo i meant to say 70 not 72 ..il be delighted if it is 72 , id take buffer ,

just thinking bout it , as it was strokes it might just get to 71 either and save me the .1 ..


EDIT    Result is on HDID it did get to 71 sorry OS .. im oot .............. till next week


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 6, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Would that not be buffer? 

Click to expand...

Yes!

or is that 'No!'!

Perfect example (the pair of you?) of 'Irish logic'!

Well done FD!


----------



## rickg (Apr 6, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Absolutely.... Dare I say it, striking distance of cat 1 now!
		
Click to expand...

Good lass!!! Nice shooting.....:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Absolutely.... Dare I say it, striking distance of cat 1 now!
		
Click to expand...


Well done - great shooting :thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 6, 2014)

0.1 club in style after hitting the ball ok but not getting any luck, no up and downs, 2 or 3 putting every green all leading to a net.81

All that, 48 hours after shooting a net.66 in the midweek medal and earning a 1.1 cut.

Silly game, drives you nuts when you try and work it out


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Yes!

or is that 'No!'!

Perfect example (the pair of you?) of 'Irish logic'!

!
		
Click to expand...

typo in the original , my bad

we also have " dont look but do you see who's coming "

or "if you break your leg dont come running to me "

always fun tho :thup:

p.s Chris is Scottish


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			typo in the original , my bad

we also have " dont look but do you see who's coming "

or "if you break your leg dont come running to me "

always fun tho :thup:

*p.s Chris is Scottish* 

Click to expand...

:rofl: Nice phrases.

I would like to see a sensible sentence with a few 'yankifications' in it, like 'my bad' 'gaming' etc.

We did once have a GM who had been a NFL Quarterback and had a number of 'peculiar' expressions 'Whole ball of wax' being the one that 'stuck in my mind'! 

I was 90% certain of Chris's heritage. Obviously gone native!


----------



## Alan P Mills (Apr 6, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope, sorry, I am in the -0.6 club this weekend!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. 37pts in Sat Stableford. :whoo:


----------



## IainP (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks to Oddsocks and others in this week's club for making me feel better (& not those rotten show offs!). First qualifier since I joined last summer, was not expecting much but did not see that 4 putt coming  Only highlights were the rain holding off, and being able to join forum yardages - on the very downwind 18th, a 279 yard 3 wood   Even managed to stab 2 putts.
Hope am not in this club every week


----------



## louise_a (Apr 6, 2014)

Great cut Kaz!


----------



## Dave1980 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have managed one cut of 0.2 and two buffers so far this year!


----------



## Hendo007 (Apr 6, 2014)

No entry for me in the club this week. Only managed a wee 0.4 cut but it brings me closer to getting to 9.something!!!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2014)

No, I didn't join your club OS.

only reason was that we had that awful comp that is the dreaded 5 club! I shot 90!!  But did start 6 6 5 8 before per settling down to a few decent holes. As luck would have it though, it's not a qualifier, so no .1 and next year? No I am not playing in a comp that requires me to wear out 3 of my irons at a different speed than the rest!


----------



## wookie (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I've got plantinum membership of this club with my fourth consecutive .1 yesterday.  Haven't really been that close to buffer in any either.

Shame after playing well when the opportunity arose over the start of the year.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 7, 2014)

fenwayrich said:



			Playing only my second qualifying round in over 20 years yesterday (the first was on Thursday!) I registered a gross 86, net 74. The CSS was 71. I did have two triple bogey 7's, and don't understand the convoluted handicapping system too well, but suspect I am in the club. Up to 12.1.
		
Click to expand...

Chance you may make buffer dependant on stroke index of triple bogey holes.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 7, 2014)

IainP said:



			being able to join forum yardages - on the very downwind 18th, a 279 yard 3 wood   Even managed to stab 2 putts.
Hope am not in this club every week
		
Click to expand...


Thats a 6iron .......


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 7, 2014)

Count me in, I hit a nice tee shot up the left on the first, which was lost in the rough and finished up with a shocking 10. I also had a problem off the tee, I rarely use a driver as I can hit the 4 Iron pretty well but I kept topping them. I count a minimum of 8 topped tee shots. I came in with 101 which was an 8 over nett 80. 

Still I played well from just in front of the tee to green and I feel confident going into next weeks stableford.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2014)

After shooting a new pb on Saturday I had a stinker in my first comp yesterday, probably my worst round for some months.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd have been propping up the bar in here last year with I think about 9 0.1s and. The rest buffers


----------



## cookelad (Apr 7, 2014)

Suspect I'll be in the club, fingers crossed the CSS has managed to get to 70 then I'll be safe! (didn't even get to submit my post and the email came through CSS 70, no 0.1 for me!)


----------



## Bratty (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm well and truly in. Got down to 12.4, and since then, every comp bar two has seen me up 0.1.

I'm now at 13.1, having "played" in the medal yesterday, and shooting a gross 95, including two 9's and an 8!! Some great putting and a handful of solide pars helped keep it under 3 figures though.

Overall, not happy.


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 7, 2014)

Right for some reason I did not get my 0.1 back. Handicap 20.8 par 72 css 74. I shot 101 nett 80 how come I didn't get adjusted?


----------



## cookelad (Apr 7, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			Right for some reason I did not get my 0.1 back. Handicap 20.8 par 72 css 74. I shot 101 nett 80 how come I didn't get adjusted?
		
Click to expand...

Did you have any silly holes nett triples, quads or quints? They'd be adjusted down to nett doubles so 3 triples would be enough of a stableford adjustment to bring you back inside the buffer!


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 7, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Did you have any silly holes nett triples, quads or quints? They'd be adjusted down to nett doubles so 3 triples would be enough of a stableford adjustment to bring you back inside the buffer!
		
Click to expand...

I did have some silly holes but Stableford would've only been 30 points. 2blobs, 3 3pointers, 8 2pointers and 5 1 pointers.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 7, 2014)

First ever medal yesterday. Fully expected to claim my maiden 0.1 but managed to make it into the buffer and stay at a lucky 13.

Will membership of the club still be open in 4 weeks time ?


----------



## cookelad (Apr 7, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			I did have some silly holes but Stableford would've only been 30 points. 2blobs, 3 3pointers, 8 2pointers and 5 1 pointers.
		
Click to expand...

Always think 21 is category 3, when it's category 4 so 30points would be enough to hit the buffer when CSS gets to 2 over par!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			I did have some silly holes but Stableford would've only been 30 points. 2blobs, 3 3pointers, 8 2pointers and 5 1 pointers.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're Cat 4 so you'd just hit buffer with the CSS being 2 over SSS. Actually 2 over par so more relevant to know the SSS.


----------



## mchacker (Apr 7, 2014)

Let me in, let me in, I've earned the right to be here. 30pts on Weds was just a formality


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 7, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Always think 21 is category 3, when it's category 4 so 30points would be enough to hit the buffer when CSS gets to 2 over par!
		
Click to expand...

Right I thought I understood but now I know I don't? If CSS is 2 over par does that mean that par Stableford would be in effect 34 points? As in 36 points less CSS making buffer 34-30points for Cat 4 and 34-31 for cat 3 etc? 

So had I shot 36 points I would've been cut .8?


----------



## cookelad (Apr 7, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			Right I thought I understood but now I know I don't? If CSS is 2 over par does that mean that par Stableford would be in effect 34 points? As in 36 points less CSS making buffer 34-30points for Cat 4 and 34-31 for cat 3 etc? 

So had I shot 36 points I would've been cut .8?
		
Click to expand...

Depending how strict you are with your terminology! 

Basically you're correct (though no doubt someone'll be along shortly to word it 100% correctly)


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			Right I thought I understood but now I know I don't? If CSS is 2 over par does that mean that par Stableford would be in effect 34 points? As in 36 points less CSS making buffer 34-30points for Cat 4 and 34-31 for cat 3 etc? 

So had I shot 36 points I would've been cut .8?
		
Click to expand...

The CSS is in relation to the course SSS rather than par but otherwise you're correct


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks to both and sorry for Hijacking the 0.1club. Maybe I'll be in next week to redeem myself.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 7, 2014)

I was feeling a bit peeved playing scratchy and hitting buffer but this thread has cheered me up :rofl:

Do all members get detention?


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope, sorry, I am in the -0.6 club this weekend!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Get out then you haven't got the right invitation card :smirk:


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 7, 2014)

Fish said:



			Get out then you haven't got the right invitation card :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on in your first competitive rounds at the new place?


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			How did you get on in your first competitive rounds at the new place?
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm in here so that speaks volumes 

Not getting off the tee very well at the minute, nothing seems right at address and a sneaky hook has developed, I'll sort it out but I've been trying to pay whilst my arm is injured which also isn't helping, but hey-ho.  I'm not going to do anything now until Beau Desert, I've pulled out of my B-team game tomorrow and this weekends comp/s to rest my arm.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Apr 7, 2014)

I am in.

As mentioned on another thread managed to start quad / quad after weeks of going out par / par so my round was all but done for after the first two holes.

I staged a minor come back and picked up a couple of birdies later in the round and the rest was tidy so not too disappointed apart from going from 16 (16.4) back to 17 (16.5) oo:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just sneaked into the club by the skin of my teeth. It was close though.

2 under hc after 14 holes, but courageously threw away shot after shot in the last 4 to finish 1 stroke outside buffer, including a final missed putt of about 3'.

I was *.4 as well, so a real shot back


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 8, 2014)

I joined too.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 8, 2014)

Im just passing through on my way to the medal winning 0.6 club....


----------



## louise_a (Apr 10, 2014)

Sad to say I am in too, even worse it has taken me to 16 so a double whammy.


----------



## Siren (Apr 12, 2014)

Reporting in..... Shocker today


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 12, 2014)

In for the third time this year. Shot a 91 net 75 today in strong winds at North West Golf Club in Donegal. Don't really care. Was good craic either way.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 12, 2014)

Just got the official email from last week. 11.9!

Getting fed up with almost getting to 11 then getting some 0.1's back, next comp I'm skipping 11 and going straight to 10.something!


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2014)

Well I was in the club twice this weekend, so there


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 12, 2014)

Just found out CSS is 72 (SSS is 69) so that should mean I buffer. Didn't sign my card so also DQ.


----------



## Scooby999 (Apr 12, 2014)

Add me, just checked masterscoreboard, not only up .1 but dq 6-6b and have no idea why! Oh well extra shot next week! Bloody tamping with myself if I have signed for wrong score agggghhhhhhh. Played ok, some bad holes but delivered a decent score. A PB for this year, ended round with same ball as started


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 12, 2014)

Scooby999 said:



			Add me, just checked masterscoreboard, not only up .1 but dq 6-6b and have no idea why! Oh well extra shot next week! Bloody tamping with myself if I have signed for wrong score agggghhhhhhh. Played ok, some bad holes but delivered a decent score. A PB for this year, ended round with same ball as started 

Click to expand...

if it is 6-6b then more likely either you or your marker have failed to sign or you didn't return the physical card.


----------



## smange (Apr 12, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Just found out CSS is 72 (SSS is 69) so that should mean I buffer. Didn't sign my card so also DQ. 

Click to expand...

SSS is 70 by the way Terry 

And yet again I'm in the .1 club after yet another inept performance


----------



## Scooby999 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's down to me! Aggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh

so annoyed but yet happy for extra stroke on cheeky little par 5,

all happiness aside I should know better !   Rules are rules!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 13, 2014)

Another 0.1 for me yesterday, played ok as a whole but had 3 stinker holes, had to ditch my driver after the 4th after some Khamelion-esque tee shots lol. 8 on the last after hitting my tee shot OB (takes some doing) which I've never done before on that hole 
Shot a pb the other week and now can't hit the ball for toffee.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm in double of the first and triple on the 7th and the race was run.

Consolation 2 on 17 , so should be worth some dosh in the shop.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 13, 2014)

if I buffer for yesterday im definately seeing anothe 0.1 today. 24point. took me 14 holes before I found a swing


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2014)

I won't be sure until tomorrow but I'm hoping I've made buffer on Saturday. 
New swing is starting to feel natural and I hit the ball better tee to green than I ever have before. 
Looking forward to an evening practice sessions this week with 3 golfing days next weekend.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 14, 2014)

I am also in the +0.1 club.. played my first medal at the new club in 30mph+ gusts and driving rain that felt like needles being fired into the skin. It was bordering on unplayable at times, and I seriously thought about NR coming off the 9th green.

Played terribly, and driving - which is usually my strongest area - was awful; hooked every drive meaning my 2nd was usually a hack out sideways from behind a tree and I didn't even get a sniff of buffer. 

Just looked on HDiD though and only four people managed to break the CSS of 71... I wasn't even last with my 3-figure round that included 3 lost balls; had hoped for a reductions-only given the awful weather, but it looks like an increase.


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 22, 2014)

After this weekend I really should be in. Shot 117 on Sunday after having a 12 on our 2nd easiest hole which is a par 4. Nett 96 against par 72. For some reason my handicap has not been adjusted on hdid though? only scored 20 odd points so I'm not sure how I've stayed out of the club.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 22, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			After this weekend I really should be in. Shot 117 on Sunday after having a 12 on our 2nd easiest hole which is a par 4. Nett 96 against par 72. For some reason my handicap has not been adjusted on hdid though? only scored 20 odd points so I'm not sure how I've stayed out of the club.
		
Click to expand...

Quick look at HDID shows the comp was reductions only!


----------



## Duckster (Apr 22, 2014)

Joined on Sat.  Played flamin awful.  Stabelford comp, but as soon as I got behind level 2's I'd look at taking on Seve-esque shots instead of playing it a lot safer like in strokeplay.

Hey ho, 1st Captain's qualifier next Sat.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Apr 22, 2014)

i'm in too. i thought the days of 24 points were behind me. one of those days you think of giving the game up.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 22, 2014)

I cant get out of the 0.1 club these days. 0.2 back this weekend now taking me to 10.5 :angry: 14 qualifiers this year and only 3 times in the buffer and 1 was reductions only


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I cant get out of the 0.1 club these days. 0.2 back this weekend now taking me to 10.5 :angry: 14 qualifiers this year and only 3 times in the buffer and 1 was reductions only
		
Click to expand...

Chin up old boy


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Chin up old boy 

Click to expand...

Oh how I laughed yesterday getting 26 pathetic points and feeling like I was playing OK, Course management is just shocking


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh how I laughed yesterday getting 26 pathetic points and feeling like I was playing OK, Course management is just shocking 

Click to expand...

Im considering a brain transplant to cure my problems . 

Unless I start the round pretty well I completely talk myself out of anything resembling decent golf at the moment.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im considering a brain transplant to cure my problems . 

Unless I start the round pretty well I completely talk myself out of anything resembling decent golf at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I have normally talked myself out of a good round before the 1st tee  Good news is that I am getting closer to my target handicap  Will be 12 by July I reckon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2014)

Bogey comp this weekend. Round 1 in the buffer zone (-2) and 0.1 back on Saturday after finishing -3. Not a bad return in a format I find extremely hard and drove and putted badly.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 22, 2014)

We have a stable ford every Monday, yesterday there was 91 entrants, 6 got h/cap cuts, the biggest being 0.8
Is that the kind of figures you'd expect ?


----------



## drs1878 (Apr 22, 2014)

Net 75 for me.... CSS 71 but only the winner managed that so buffer..........


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2014)

Can I join?
Missed buffer by a shot - needed a par up the last and the putt just came up short.
Chipping was my downfall - simply didn't chip close enough
Putted well but left 8-10 feet for par too many times.
Sunk a few but the pressure starts to tell .
A few positives to take away though


----------



## Crow (Apr 22, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			After this weekend I really should be in. Shot 117 on Sunday after having a 12 on our 2nd easiest hole which is a par 4. Nett 96 against par 72. For some reason my handicap has not been adjusted on hdid though? only scored 20 odd points so I'm not sure how I've stayed out of the club.
		
Click to expand...

I had a horror round too, but when I looked at your card on HDID I thought you must have been in mourning for somebody.
I've never seen so much black on a card.


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 23, 2014)

Crow said:



			I had a horror round too, but when I looked at your card on HDID I thought you must have been in mourning for somebody.
I've never seen so much black on a card. 

Click to expand...

I was ok until the 5th. Thinking I had sliced 3 out of bounds and topped the fourth just sucked any confidence I had in my own ability. Played again on Monday and managed to knock 13 shots off, which is heading back in the right direction although still gave me entry to the 0.1 club. I feel really confident that I'm going to have a good weekend 4th May though. Ball striking is lovely, chips are good, putts are reasonable at an average 2.2 for the season so far. Sand Wedge is in the bag for those tricky 70-80 yarders. I think that when you see a sudden improvement i.e. long and straight it takes a while to adjust your sights. 8 iron instead of 7 iron. Straight at the pin instead of off the right.

I really want to be mid teens by the end of the season and the way I am thinking about the game there is no reason why I can't do it.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 23, 2014)

Another .1 for me, doubles on 1 and 10 did the damage as css was level par !


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2014)

the hammer said:



			We have a stable ford every Monday, yesterday there was 91 entrants, 6 got h/cap cuts, the biggest being 0.8
Is that the kind of figures you'd expect ?
		
Click to expand...

Not unheard of. would expect that more later in the season when everyone tends to be more 'stable', but midweek comps often aren't 'typical' of membership either. probably a dozen or so in buffer as well?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 24, 2014)

First qualifier of the year for me yesterday and first round off the whites; 32 points against SSS of 71 (35) so waiting to see if CSS will save me. One shocking sliced drive (which cost me a blob) and 3 missed 3 footers did for me (if only I could hole out like Luke).


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 24, 2014)

It seems like I've completely forgotten how to hit an iron shot of any kind whatsoever. 26 points was actually quite good, all things considered.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's hoping the CSS goes up to 73 then I'll buffer. Otherwise another 0.1.
A hamlet moment in the 17th greenside bunker made buffering a little difficult. 3 to get out then a 1 putt for a double.


----------



## beau d. (Apr 26, 2014)

That's me ! Awful start to the round, couldn't believe it, hit everything straight right on the first 4 holes, hit it places where I had never been on the course before, plugged up the face of a fairway bunker, lost ball etc etc, started 7,6,4,6 so dropped 8 shots on first 4 holes :angry: when only having a shot on the second, just didn't know what happened, played on Thursday and struck the ball great, just putted terrible.
 Played the next 14 holes in +5 in really tough conditions which included a silly double bogey, so that was good, finished with a gross 83 net 76. Will miss the buffer zone but I suspect not by miles as the last 3 CSS's have been +2 (72),+3 (73) and +2 (72) so can take something from today, just at a complete loss as whet went on from 1 to 4, funny old game ......


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 26, 2014)

MashieNiblick said:



			First qualifier of the year for me yesterday and first round off the whites; 32 points against SSS of 71 (35) so waiting to see if CSS will save me. One shocking sliced drive (which cost me a blob) and 3 missed 3 footers did for me (if only I could hole out like Luke). 

Click to expand...

Well CSS went up 2 so application was put on hold. However 31 points today should see me in.


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 26, 2014)

First comp of the year today and I'm in. 

From middle of the first fairway, I hit a heavy wedge short, then duffed TWO chips, before canning a 50ft putt for the 5   And that was the story of the round - hit the ball ok but as soon as I got a wedge of any variety in my hand, disgusting things happened. Front 9 was a write-off but I was +2 on the way back when I came up a bit short at 17. Easiest chip in the world, no trouble between me and the hole, so I bladed a chip the length of the green and over the back, then duffed a chip before another chip and two putts left me with a 6. From nowhere.

All told, I reckon I threw away 8 or 9 shots with poor chip shots. My short game really is horrific


----------



## Doh (Apr 26, 2014)

Tale of two half's for me out in three over back in twelve. Over. Very disappointing but encouraging at the same time.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 26, 2014)

First singles comp of the season this morning. Opened the curtains to be greeted with rain not a good start!

To be honest it cleared pretty quick and by the third we were stripping off the layers! A round of ups and downs but ended up with the 0.1!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 27, 2014)

Another one for me today  I played better than last week (which wasn't hard) but things aren't quite clicking at the moment. It isn't a million miles away but it isn't good enough. 

Oh, I hit a full on shank as well from the middle of the 15th fairway with a 9i. I usually have one a year so at least it's out of the way


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2014)

3rd 0.1 in a row for me, really struggling off the tee and it's causing 2 or 3 mare holes


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 27, 2014)

Went 0.1 back on Wednesday, NRd on the front nine, once there was no card to consider I actually knocked it around semi competently


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2014)

Put me in there today. Point one in some style. Minus six in the bogey. Barn door and banjo. I hate bogey. Up to 9.5. So long single digits.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 27, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Put me in there today. Point one in some style. Minus six in the bogey. Barn door and banjo. I hate bogey. Up to 9.5. So long single digits.
		
Click to expand...

-6, I putted my way to a 13 hole loss last week


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 27, 2014)

two 0.1's in three weeks, stopped the rot yesterday, but even so, it still wasn't pretty.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 27, 2014)

I seem to have moved my game back into the .1 club at the moment. 
Had a small cut last month in the medal but I have been working on a few swing changes which are starting to work and make me far more consistent off the tee. I haven't had a good comp game since with a net plus 4 in the last medal and a fine 24 points in the monthly stableford. I'm not giving up on the swing changes as they really are working well but I have got to get used to not having a big fade/slice off the tee and aim down the fairway instead of to the left of it. This has caused me to have to manufacture more shots out of the rough or from behind trees. 
It is the first time I have felt I'm working towards a swing that I have a chance of getting to single figures with but not for maybe 18 months or so.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 27, 2014)

1st medal of the year last Thursday and yep, 0.1 increase.
Not even close to buffer, absolutely bobbins


----------



## mchacker (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm back after an apocalyptic bottle job yesterday, plodding along at 1pt better than par on the 14th tee, my arse collapsed and I took 2pts from the last 5 holes. Needed eagle at the last to prevent the 0.1 but that went 50yds OOB with a huge slice


----------



## evahakool (Apr 27, 2014)

That's me joined the club,first comp. of the year for me at away club, very poor front nine (51) but at least I played well on the back nine which included 5 pars for a 42. Struggled with the pace of the greens had 4 three putts which is not like me as I don't three putt very often.


----------



## louise_a (May 1, 2014)

had another 0.1 after today's stableford, zero points after 3 holes, battled back to hit my buffer only to later find CSS had gone down


----------

